# A Song that Reminds me of Depersonalization Disorder



## Tanyawa

A Song that Reminds me of Depersonalization Disorder

Twilight by ELO


----------



## Guest

Tanyawa said:


> A Song that Reminds me of Depersonalization Disorder
> 
> Twilight by ELO


Here it is:


----------



## diamonds&rust

Megadeth - A Secret Place


----------



## Arniodins

These 2 Songs






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtvqT_wMeY&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## chunks




----------



## Guest




----------



## Flickering




----------



## QuoAliis

These two _Nine Inch Nails_ remind me of my experiences with DP.

_Hurt_





_The Becoming_
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_eGtGdhHbI


----------



## forestx5

Once in a lifetime
Talking Heads


----------



## Mushishi




----------



## Nicki1984

Even Deeper; Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Rock Rose




----------



## Olivethevampire

Mad world -Gary Jules


----------



## Islameows

Counting Crows- "Colorblind"


----------



## Surfer Rosa

With your feet in the air, and your head on the ground...try this trick, and spin it. Yeah. Your head will collapse, and you'll ask yourself why there's nothing in it.


----------



## Jay_92




----------



## empty

Zero - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## zeezo




----------



## jx300

Snow Globe - Armor for Sleep


----------



## acro11

I've got a little collection of dpd songs going

Dissociation:











PTSD in general











Memory Issues






loss of love






Broken label










 (sexy video warning but song is relevant)


----------



## Witheringweed




----------



## Garnet_B

For me it's always been Panic Attack by Dream Theater.


----------

